# Rob Papen Synths



## rvb (Jul 14, 2017)

Rob Papen synths are still on a 20% discount, so I am currently trying out the demos of Predator 2 and Blue II and it's really cool. I admit; I am a software synth addict and I already have almost all the great synths out there, even bought Avenger the other day and loving it. But just wondering if anyone can share their experience and how much they use any these synths if they own them? Thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 14, 2017)

rvb said:


> Rob Papen synths are still on a 20% discount, so I am currently trying out the demos of Predator 2 and Blue II and it's really cool. I admit; I am a software synth addict and I already have almost all the great synths out there, even bought Avenger the other day and loving it. But just wondering if anyone can share their experience and how much they use any these synths if they own them? Thanks!



Considering also, but thought to post this note.

PluginGuru.com (John Lehmkuhl) does magic with Omnisphere2 Libraries, yet recently did this one for Papen BlueII.
Clearly indicates his respect for Rob Papen and this synth:
https://www.pluginguru.com/products/universal-cafe-for-blue-ii/

ALSO: He did a Livestream featuring his work with Blue II and it may be worth your time to check out.

https://www.pluginguru.com/videos/ __ Page* 2* of 13 __ top of page; 3rd video over.


----------



## rvb (Jul 14, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Considering also, but thought to post this note.
> 
> PluginGuru.com (John Lehmkuhl) does magic with Omnisphere2 Libraries, yet recently did this one for Papen BlueII.
> Clearly indicates his respect for Rob Papen and this synth:
> ...


Thanks! Definitely checking this out!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 14, 2017)

Blue2 is absolutely worth every penny (I even think there's a review stating that), especially for a sound designer. The recordable XY grid is one of the most strikingly interesting, creativity-inspiring modulation options on any synth imo.

I should warn though: Blue2 is a bit like Serum in that it's generally a mid-range type of sound. If you're going for the supa-bass heavy thing, Dub, etc. there are plenty of other synths that will give that times a million.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 14, 2017)

My main synth sound sources are Rob Papen Blue 2 and Tone2 Saurus (i dont yet upgraded it to Saurus 2). my first softsynth is Blue. Says something i think i think my taste needs much form softsynth.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 14, 2017)

And my problems are quickly solved by their support team. Even sometimes maestro itself ansvered.


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 16, 2017)

Blue2 is the one to own, it's a lot easier to use since the first version, and GUI is a lot more comfortable and inviting.
I really like my FM8 but whenever I need fm I tend to gravitate towards Blue2 these days, mainly because it looks and performs A LOT better, and of course the sound is just great.
The only thing I don't quite get is why the oscillator matrix differs from FM8,
in case of Blue2 you need to scroll through the routing options or use the matrix which is not super intuitive
Would've been so much more handy to just route everything where you want like in FM8.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 16, 2017)

One thing what i dislike enveloped i dream more time value choices.


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I should warn though: Blue2 is a bit like Serum in that it's generally a mid-range type of sound. If you're going for the supa-bass heavy thing, Dub, etc. there are plenty of other synths that will give that times a million.



Based on what? The first 100 presets?
I'm sorry but this a very misleading point and just basically doesn't make much sense.
Any synth that has a sinewave would have enough bass you could ever need.
Not to mention that Serum is current industry favorite for "Dub" if you referred to dubstep. FM8 is used in that medium quite often too(which is very similar to Blue2 in its concept)
"generally a mid-range type of sound" - I understand where you are coming from, but fm synths are not "generally" for bell sounds or noises, it's a common misconception. They can be "supa-bass heavy" or anything else in the right hands


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 17, 2017)

kavinsky said:


> Based on what? The first 100 presets?
> I'm sorry but this a very misleading point and just basically doesn't make much sense.
> Any synth that has a sinewave would have enough bass you could ever need.
> Not to mention that Serum is current industry favorite for "Dub" if you referred to dubstep. FM8 is used in that medium quite often too(which is very similar to Blue2 in its concept)
> "generally a mid-range type of sound" - I understand where you are coming from, but fm synths are not "generally" for bell sounds or noises, it's a common misconception. They can be "supa-bass heavy" or anything else in the right hands



What an idiot.


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> What an idiot.


thank you for your valuable input.
but you'll get yourself banned, let's be reasonable here.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> What an idiot.



Wow. Who does not share your opinion is an idiot?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 29, 2017)

germancomponist said:


> Wow. Who does not share your opinion is an idiot?



Just people who don't actually read what I wrote before attacking it. Take it how you will.

@kavinsky it's obvious you have no idea what you're talking about in reference to Blue2 (and synths in general, look up his past posts). There's no one who owns that synth and studied the overall sound whom can claim it's much in the bass dept. You're relatively new here and are trying to seem important by attacking the observations of people far more established than you. It makes you look like an idiot. Read a person's post more carefully before answering.

Sorry, I will not take back or apologize for someone whom reacts so condescendingly to a person's fact-based observation. Reread the idiot's post and you'll see what I mean. I was sternly warned in regard to my above statement, but I'd rather not be here than have to concede to an obvious idiot whom has committed the stupidity of not reading mine and many other posts before commenting. Being banned doesn't scare me in the least...it means I'll write more music.

So I step out of this forum before I'm banned. I honestly wish everyone great success and happiness in their future...even the idiot. Goodbye.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 29, 2017)

It's unfortunate the two users here have not been able to get together and talk the issue through as I recommended to them. Perhaps this is the best solution then.


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

I own predator2, but to be honest I dont use it as much as I should. I bought a ton of Vsts last year as I have vst addiction syndrome and i've just been skimming most of them. When resellers bring out all these deals, its hard to resist, and I get hypotized by all the flashing lights =)

I've used it a little, but find the preset menu a bit confusing in the "manager" section when I see all the red. Soundwise, although its capable of beefy tones, the presets are mostly geared towards midrange and above, so great for leads, arpeggios, plucks. It reminds me a lot of KV331 synthmaster. I do like it, and need to spend a lot more time with it. It definitely looks much much better with the new white skin =)

Incidentally, Rob is a great bloke. I've spoke to Him a few times, and He's very quick to implement suggestions, and very approachable too. Punch is another RP plugin I bought that I just rediscovered last night after having it for months, and its awesome, as is RP-MOD ( fantastic plugin, and free I think )


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 28, 2018)

Krisemm said:


> I own predator2, but to be honest I dont use it as much as I should. I bought a ton of Vsts last year as I have vst addiction syndrome and i've just been skimming most of them. When resellers bring out all these deals, its hard to resist, and I get hypotized by all the flashing lights =)
> 
> I've used it a little, but find the preset menu a bit confusing in the "manager" section when I see all the red. Soundwise, although its capable of beefy tones, the presets are mostly geared towards midrange and above, so great for leads, arpeggios, plucks. It reminds me a lot of KV331 synthmaster. I do like it, and need to spend a lot more time with it. It definitely looks much much better with the new white skin =)
> 
> Incidentally, Rob is a great bloke. I've spoke to Him a few times, and He's very quick to implement suggestions, and very approachable too. Punch is another RP plugin I bought that I just rediscovered last night after having it for months, and its awesome, as is RP-MOD ( fantastic plugin, and free I think )



A year later and Predator 2 upgrade is $33 usd from Time Space. Just wondering if you have used P2 any more and if is worth the upgrade from P1 - which I have but also don’t use a ton. Got it on deep sale but after going through it found there were only a handful of presets that I would use.

https://www.timespace.com/products/rob-papen-predator-2

Also had gotten it just before P2 came out and although they were offering a free upgrade to P2, they claimed I purchased P1 just hours after the free upgrade to P2 expired. Since I had purchased P1 assuming P2 was included I was a little put off Rob Papen (who offers a free upgrade then takes in away a month before they release a new version? Crazy).

Just wondering if anyone here finds P2 that much better than P1. Thanks!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 28, 2018)

I still use and love Blue 2, really great workflow there imo.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 28, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I still use and love Blue 2, really great workflow there imo.



Thanks Pars. There are a few Blue 2 fans but very few Predator fans (I’ve asked a few times here over the years to few or no response). I like the original Predator and Sub Boom Bass, but have to admit there is something different about RP synths when compared to something like U-He or Spectrasonic Synths. Maybe it’s just the quality of the oscillators and filters, but an RP synth (and for me this also includes Arturia synths and UVI synths) the sounds all seem thinner, and more like samples being manipulated through an “inexpensive” interface than a real synth. Although I really like my Kontakt samples for acoustic instruments, I have the same experience with Kontakt- something about sample playback, or the engine, or the “inexpensive” fx processing, always seems to make it loose something in the low end - even when directly sampling an analog wonder through the best possible gain stages.

I’ve used all these synths (yes, Spitfire’s kontakt synths as well) yet when I open Repro 1 from U-he or Omnisphere 2 from Spectrasonics (I know, samples, weird, maybe it is the filters/fx) I go “ahhhh- there’s that low end “clarity” I was looking for. Perhaps this is all me and specifics I enjoy alone. I realize most listeners may not notice, but it realy seems to make a difference when I sit down to mix.

But as you said many of these synths are for parts where the low end is not crucial, so I try to still stay open to any synths. Especially considering using many layers of U-He synths can cripple a CPU on even simple songs.  But I wonder considering I have neither, if you would recommend Blue 2 over somethnig, like say, Diva? Which do you use more? Perhaps they are not comparable.

Back to Papen, it also confuses me their website has no videos, no walkthroughs of the patches, no links, like they want to see first if you’ll buy it sight unseen (I do know some rich friends who go onto a website and look at the pretty pics and “quotes” then hit the buy button).

Then they do some livestreams and have a youtube page, but don’t link to it from their site. Weird. This independent video seems better at showing the patches, is blue 2 mainly a pad machine?



I’ll have to consider both, play around with Predator 1 for a bit, then buy Diva.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 28, 2018)

I'd take Diva over anything Papen, including Blue 2 and Predator (I own all). Diva is a force of nature, you won't be disappointed. I can't rave enough over it.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 4, 2018)

Blue 2 envelope thing is solved same for lfo rates etc i think its shft what you use same time when you change knobs etc you get finer values. to me rob papen synths sound fine also u-he synths ( i cannot comment spectrasoncis stuff) but my ears this idea samples through Arturia stuff maybe also for UVI stuff.


----------

